# Airtel forced dialer tones (-Rs.30)



## sariq (Dec 29, 2006)

i was having Rs.186 balance in the morning, now it is Rs.156. Airtel customer care  has given reason that 30/- has been deducted towards Dialer tones monthly rental.

i dont know how, nobody other ever touches my mobile. i never asked airtel to activate Dialer tones. they have sent me a message last month 





> Dear customer, dialer tones have been activated on your phone, which is free for one month. if you would subscribe to it next month , you will get 30/- A2A airtime free


 i didnt remember the exact wording as i have deleted it. and i never pick phone coming from airtel cc nos.

now, this customer care idiot is saying you may have pressed 5 for activating dialer tones. how is this possible as i have never received calls from Airtel CC.

what should i do now? can i get Rs 30/- back?


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 29, 2006)

the same happened with a couple of my friends also. no they won't give you back the deducted amount.

you can seek legal remedy for the same, though the cost of ligitation for a 30 rupee affair will be unjustified.


----------



## iMav (Dec 29, 2006)

they hav given me my balance back ....


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Dec 29, 2006)

Check regularly to avoid this kind of incidents. I noticed that it has been activated without my concent on the 24th day and deactivated it on the 26th day. They don't usually return money. You can try consumer forum if you wish. Don't call customer care more than 5 times in a single day or more than 20 times a week else your customer care will be blocked for a month also. I never accept calls from them. Take care.


----------



## Manshahia (Dec 30, 2006)

On new airtel numbers hey usually activate caller tunes.
They activated mine and my friend's
ANd even didnt paid back


----------



## sariq (Dec 30, 2006)

i have talked to customer care, he said 





> the amount can not be refunded. only it can discontinue from next month. caller tunes have been activated to all customers unless they press appropriate key during call from customer care for cancellation of it. as you have not received phones from customer care, your caller tunes have been continued.


 Airtel has discovered way of collecting Rs 30/- per customer, if they dont care about their balance it will be continued in the next months also. as i dont know since when i am paying this amount. just came to know this month.

*End Result: I am switching to Cellone*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 30, 2006)

I have airtel postpaid connection. It happened to me twice. And believe me, they reimbursed the amount both the time. Just tell them..they will do it.


----------



## moshel (Dec 30, 2006)

i was working in airtel CC and i knw how things were, its a common problem with all customers of airtel, thats why me personally dont use Airtel.........u can get ur money back only if u scream on the CC Exec, and then he shud escalate the call to his superior........even then sometimes u m8 not get back the amt.........but then u will have to keep on calling..........and as far as i can remember the CC Exec cannot deactivate ur caller tunes, and neither can he fwd ur no. to his superior for deactivation of caller tunes.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 30, 2006)

Seems like *Bharti telecom* is morphing into *Bharti Telescum*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 31, 2006)

i also faced the same problem once and that service was called " Bhakti vandana" , they didnt refunded my 50 rs.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 4, 2007)

Airtel has even increased the cost of *SMS pack* to 40 rs and decreased the number of sms to 1000.


----------

